# Ipod Touch - nouvel identifiant apple



## adri411 (26 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
Je disposais d'un Ipod touch 4g et j'ai changé pour un itouch 5.
Sur mon ancien ipod, j'avais le compte apple de mon père, et je souhaite en créer un nouveau pour mon nouvel iPod. 
Mais si je crée un nouveau compte et que je le configure en tant que nouvel iPod, est ce que je pourrais récupérer mes applications et mes jeux sans avoir à payer ?
Merci, j'attends vos réponses.


----------



## Gwen (27 Novembre 2012)

Oui, ce sera possible. Deux comptes peuvent facilement cohabiter sur un même iDevice.


----------



## adri411 (27 Novembre 2012)

Merci beaucoup !


----------

